# Questions for a Newbie Coyote Hunter



## d_rek

Hi All,

Picked up a .223 to use as my coyote gun. Finally got it zero'd in. Shot 1" groups out to 300 yards. 

What other gear would help make my hunts more successful? 

I'm looking at getting an electronic call soon. Any other gear I should consider as well? Not looking to spend frivolously, just a few must-have items that increase my odds and make the hunt more enjoyable. 

Any hunting tips? I've been getting them on camera at dawn and dusk, though only sparingly. Also getting them on camera in early AM hours between 2-5. I don't have night optics yet but am thinking about buying a one of those night snipe kits with the green/red LED lights you snap onto your scope.

My sets will probably be in/near field edges. I was thinking of sitting out a 200-300 yards from edge of the woodlot and setting up with decoy/bait/calls. I also have some utility lines that are about 60 yards wide and can see over 1000 yards down. I have a treestand overlooking so was thinking of putting a set up in the middle a hundred or so yards out. 

What about wind and scent? Are your sets always downwind? How do you play the wind when coyote hunting? Do you uses any covers scents / attractants? Have you found them worthwhile?

Speaking of baiting... is it legal for coyotes? What do you like to use? I had a few ideas but I should probably re-read the digest to make sure it's kosher. 

Thanks for all your input...

Regards,
d_rek


----------



## Bucman

d_rek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Picked up a .223 to use as my coyote gun. Finally got it zero'd in. Shot 1" groups out to 300 yards.
> 
> What other gear would help make my hunts more successful?
> 
> I'm looking at getting an electronic call soon. Any other gear I should consider as well? Not looking to spend frivolously, just a few must-have items that increase my odds and make the hunt more enjoyable.
> 
> Any hunting tips? I've been getting them on camera at dawn and dusk, though only sparingly. Also getting them on camera in early AM hours between 2-5. I don't have night optics yet but am thinking about buying a one of those night snipe kits with the green/red LED lights you snap onto your scope.
> 
> My sets will probably be in/near field edges. I was thinking of sitting out a 200-300 yards from edge of the woodlot and setting up with decoy/bait/calls. I also have some utility lines that are about 60 yards wide and can see over 1000 yards down. I have a treestand overlooking so was thinking of putting a set up in the middle a hundred or so yards out.
> 
> What about wind and scent? Are your sets always downwind? How do you play the wind when coyote hunting? Do you uses any covers scents / attractants? Have you found them worthwhile?
> 
> Speaking of baiting... is it legal for coyotes? What do you like to use? I had a few ideas but I should probably re-read the digest to make sure it's kosher.
> 
> Thanks for all your input...
> 
> Regards,
> d_rek


----------



## Bucman

I suggest a plane ticket out west where their much easier to hunt! lol
BTW center fires aren't legal at night in Michigan.


----------



## d_rek

Bucman said:


> I suggest a plane ticket out west where their much easier to hunt! lol
> BTW center fires aren't legal at night in Michigan.


I plan on primarily hunting them in mornings and evenings. I have a .17hmr I can use at night when I get to that point. 

Believe me it's not my primary hunting activity but is another good excuse to get outside and enjoy the outdoors more. The population seems to be on the rise here in St. Clair County. I have 3 different yotes i've identified on trail camera during daylight hours (2 males, 1 large female). As if to add an exclamation to my .223 purchase three coyote carcasses have appeared along major roadways by me in the last 7 days. I have never in my life even so much as seen a dead coyote on the side of the road until this year.


----------



## Bucman

d_rek said:


> I plan on primarily hunting them in mornings and evenings. I have a .17hmr I can use at night when I get to that point.
> 
> Believe me it's not my primary hunting activity but is another good excuse to get outside and enjoy the outdoors more. The population seems to be on the rise here in St. Clair County. I have 3 different yotes i've identified on trail camera during daylight hours (2 males, 1 large female). As if to add an exclamation to my .223 purchase three coyote carcasses have appeared along major roadways by me in the last 7 days. I have never in my life even so much as seen a dead coyote on the side of the road until this year.


Just a little humor, good luck on the yotes they're definitely crafty critters.


----------



## fowlme

Bucman said:


> I suggest a plane ticket out west where their much easier to hunt! lol
> BTW center fires aren't legal at night in Michigan.


Center fire .269 and smaller is legal in Michigan at night on Private land. It passed last year. Check the guide book online.


----------



## fowlme

d_rek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Picked up a .223 to use as my coyote gun. Finally got it zero'd in. Shot 1" groups out to 300 yards.
> 
> What other gear would help make my hunts more successful?
> 
> I'm looking at getting an electronic call soon. Any other gear I should consider as well? Not looking to spend frivolously, just a few must-have items that increase my odds and make the hunt more enjoyable.
> 
> Any hunting tips? I've been getting them on camera at dawn and dusk, though only sparingly. Also getting them on camera in early AM hours between 2-5. I don't have night optics yet but am thinking about buying a one of those night snipe kits with the green/red LED lights you snap onto your scope.
> 
> My sets will probably be in/near field edges. I was thinking of sitting out a 200-300 yards from edge of the woodlot and setting up with decoy/bait/calls. I also have some utility lines that are about 60 yards wide and can see over 1000 yards down. I have a treestand overlooking so was thinking of putting a set up in the middle a hundred or so yards out.
> 
> What about wind and scent? Are your sets always downwind? How do you play the wind when coyote hunting? Do you uses any covers scents / attractants? Have you found them worthwhile?
> 
> Speaking of baiting... is it legal for coyotes? What do you like to use? I had a few ideas but I should probably re-read the digest to make sure it's kosher.
> 
> Thanks for all your input...
> 
> Regards,
> d_rek


You will be happy with the nite snipe light. Get the adjustable focus beam one with the adjustable mount. If you decide to go night vision later you can buy the IR bulb for it. You should try and call them in closer at night. Electronic call is nice but you will still want to get some mouth calls. Check out Dog breath calls. He is in Michigan.


----------



## Bucman

T


fowlme said:


> Center fire .269 and smaller is legal in Michigan at night on Private land. It passed last year. Check the guide book online.


Thats good to know, my bad for not being up on the change.


----------



## d_rek

fowlme said:


> Center fire .269 and smaller is legal in Michigan at night on Private land. It passed last year. Check the guide book online.


Interesting I had to google to find this document http:/www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/11WCO2016_Centerfire_INFO_539247_7.pdf

It's not in the 2016 hunting digest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy

Thanks because we got the law changed after the 2016 digest was printed......


----------



## d_rek

DeereGuy said:


> Thanks because we got the law changed after the 2016 digest was printed......


I get that. I'm sure it will show up in the 2017-2018 digest, but if you didn't know the law passed you might not get the benefit of it.


----------



## fowlme

d_rek said:


> Interesting I had to google to find this document http:/www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/11WCO2016_Centerfire_INFO_539247_7.pdf
> 
> It's not in the 2016 hunting digest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it passed way after the guid book was printed. I did see it on the DNR website under coyote hunting. It should be in the 2017-18 book whenever that gets printed. Also search this forum under "center fire at night". Many people on this forum worked their butts off to get it to pass.


----------



## fowlme

d_rek said:


> I get that. I'm sure it will show up in the 2017-2018 digest, but if you didn't know the law passed you might not get the benefit of it.


I understand, I didn't mean it to sound belittling, so please don't take it that way. It was almost like a kept secret unless you visited this forum often. The good thing is now you know. Good luck and post pictures if you get em


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Like Fowlme said above, NightSnipe kit, NS550 kit is what I use, has everything you need, and with the IR bulb your good to upgrade to NV with minimal cost. 
A bit heavy, but worth it IMO.


----------



## FREEPOP

It's not a bad idea to know what your going to do with it when you get one. 
Skin or pitch?
Freeze or stretch?
Sell or tan?

Coyotes get green belly fast, very fast in summer. If there's the slightest consideration for keeping the pelt, get the hide off it fast. They skin better then anyway. BTW they skin about like a squirrel, only bigger and they don't smell too good. 

Plenty of Utube vids on skinning.


----------



## fowlme

jiggerjarvi said:


> Like Fowlme said above, NightSnipe kit, NS550 kit is what I use, has everything you need, and with the IR bulb your good to upgrade to NV with minimal cost.
> A bit heavy, but worth it IMO.


That's the model number. I have nothing bad to say about it, glad I bought it.


----------



## doggk9

fowlme said:


> I understand, I didn't mean it to sound belittling, so please don't take it that way. It was almost like a kept secret unless you visited this forum often. The good thing is now you know. Good luck and post pictures if you get em


 No worries, lots of confusion. There were press releases and news stories, but it was too late to get it in the books at that point.


----------



## bowdrie

d_rek said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Picked up a .223 to use as my coyote gun. Finally got it zero'd in. Shot 1" groups out to 300 yards.
> 
> What other gear would help make my hunts more successful?
> 
> I'm looking at getting an electronic call soon. Any other gear I should consider as well? Not looking to spend frivolously, just a few must-have items that increase my odds and make the hunt more enjoyable.
> 
> Any hunting tips? I've been getting them on camera at dawn and dusk, though only sparingly. Also getting them on camera in early AM hours between 2-5. I don't have night optics yet but am thinking about buying a one of those night snipe kits with the green/red LED lights you snap onto your scope.
> 
> My sets will probably be in/near field edges. I was thinking of sitting out a 200-300 yards from edge of the woodlot and setting up with decoy/bait/calls. I also have some utility lines that are about 60 yards wide and can see over 1000 yards down. I have a treestand overlooking so was thinking of putting a set up in the middle a hundred or so yards out.
> 
> What about wind and scent? Are your sets always downwind? How do you play the wind when coyote hunting? Do you uses any covers scents / attractants? Have you found them worthwhile?
> 
> Speaking of baiting... is it legal for coyotes? What do you like to use? I had a few ideas but I should probably re-read the digest to make sure it's kosher.
> 
> Thanks for all your input...
> 
> Regards,
> d_rek


Welcome to the addiction!

Having hunted these critters for over 20 years I will say it will most likely be one of the most challenging things you do in life. 

Play the wind, enter and exit your sets quietly, conceal yourself where you have optimal range of vision but don't stick out, be patient (wait 30-40 minutes on stand), take your first best available shot. 

Baiting is legal for coyotes but can be tricky unless you have all night long to sit out and wait for them to come in. If you have them on camera coming in like clock work then get there early and sit tight. Make sure you are mostly downwind of where you expect them to enter the bait site.

Gear you may find useful.

- You've purchased a gun which will work nicely for both daytime and nighttime hunting. Test out some various rounds to determine which ones are the most accurate for your rifle as they can vary greatly. 

- Next you will need a call. I always carry a couple of hand calls with me in the field along with my electronic caller. Simple closed reed calls work the best for beginners and can range from a basic cottontail rabbit, fawn distress, mouse squeaker, etc. Once you get better at calling open reed calls add the ability to make multiple sounds from a single call. The Primos line of Randy Anderson calls are great for beginners to advanced callers. If you want to spend more money in the future on custom calls there are some quality call makers right here in Michigan (Dogbreath, TimberFreak). In regards to an electronic caller most any will do the trick. However, if you want to buy a quality caller which won't break the bank I would look at the IcoTec GC500 or the FoxPro Inferno which can both be had for under $200. I prefer these two manufacturers (especially FoxPro) for their durability and customer service. 

- Nighttime hunting can be exciting and very productive if done right. Unless your are hunting during a full moon or with snow on the ground an illumination source will be necessary. That would range from a light source attached to your gun (NightSnipe NS550 Red LED), a night vision scope (ATN X-Sight II or Sightmark Photon), thermal imaging scope (Pulsar XD). Most hunters will start off with the lower cost light option and work their way up if they are serious about the sport. 

- Camo - Basically any type of camo will work and it's not necessary to spend lots of money in this area. 

- Scents - play the wind for best results - I do spray my clothes with scent killer out of habit (Buck Fever Vanishing Hunter) but do not use attractant scents for the most part as they are not necessary. 

There are lots of resources available and at times predator hunting workshops across the state which many times can be attended for free. As well many hunters are joining the sport now that the centerfire at night legislation was passed. Try and hook up with a couple of guys around your area as it is always nice to have a partner when hunting these critters.

Best of Luck


----------



## d_rek

Gander mountain score this evening 50% off on everything got the electronic call for $75! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter

jiggerjarvi said:


> Like Fowlme said above, NightSnipe kit, NS550 kit is what I use, has everything you need, and with the IR bulb your good to upgrade to NV with minimal cost.
> A bit heavy, but worth it IMO.


+1 on the NS550. Those things are incredibly bright.


----------

